# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > برنامه نویسی در Delphi Prism >  چطوری چیزی شبیه وبلاگ بسازم؟

## saeed_82

سلام
میخواستم بدونم چطور میتونم چیزی شبیه وبلاگ طراحی کنم که فرم رو بر اساس اطلاعات بانک اطلاعاتی بسازه
چیزی شبیه همین صفحات لاگ که دیده میشه
کسی میتونه کمک کنه

----------


## مهدی کرامتی

طراحی صحفات ساده در ASP.NET و ارتباط و کار با دیتابیس رو الان بلدی؟

----------


## saeed_82

بله 
یه نمونه از کارهایی که نوشتم رو توی این آدرس ببین
http://www.ramian.net/TelBook/TelBookPage.aspx

----------


## Kamran.K

اگه یه کم به سی شارپ آشنا باشید می‌تونید از  استفاده کنید. 
Text. ابزار وب‌لاگ نویسی OpenSourceی است که در سایت http://blogs.borland.com/استفاده میشه.
البته خیلی کامل نیست!

----------


## Kamran.K

یادم رفت  :wink: 
این هم ادرس جهت دریافت نسخه‌ی 0.95
http://www.gotdotnet.com/workspaces/...e-348f6b77c407

----------

